

Cider: Native Execution of iOS Apps on Android [pdf] - jcr
http://systems.cs.columbia.edu/files/wpid-asplos2014-cider.pdf

======
wmf
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7741579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7741579)

------
tmikaeld
I wonder if it's going to be released, i hope as open source - would be harder
for Apple for forcibly take down.

~~~
Moto7451
I would expect that so long as it remains a project that only power
users/experts play with and no one tries to sell an Android phone with it, it
will be treated like Hackintoshes. Apple has sued into oblivion companies
trying to sell them preassembled with OS X and whatnot but not groups involved
in it like InsanelyMac.

Really there's only upside to that: "Hey I love all these OS X/iOS Apps but
I'm tired of having to deal with the middleware. I think I'll just buy the
genuine article."

~~~
fredsted
Apple is really beginning to crack down on Hackintoshes recently, but in more
subtle ways. For example, on lots of hackintoshes, you just can't send
iMessages. The forums are full of people with this problem. In general iCloud
stuff including App Store is finicky with "activation errors" and the like,
but works flawless on "real" Apple hardware.

------
frik
I thought someone would come up with such an API layer, but by using GNUstep.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNUstep](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNUstep)

This reads like it is similar to how WineHQ and ReactOS works. (Edit: it's
mentioned in the _related works_ section)

